
Assign automation/macros to your numpad with a drag-and-drop editor - robinhartley94
https://numpadsuperpowers.com/
======
robinhartley94
Hey, this is a fully fledged app, but I'm giving away the first 125 licenses
for free (forever) to get a decent user base - feel free to grab one for
yourself :)

I'd also be delighted to hear your thoughts/feedback on this - I hope it helps
your productivity like it has for me!

